# Regularise my tax position



## timirina (Sep 21, 2013)

We bought a villa in Valencia in 2006 paid 200,000. Have just found out that we were supposed to fill in tax form every year plus pay some sort of tax on the benefit. We still live and pay tax in England. Has anyone got some idea of how we could regularise our position and the likely costs.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

You should be paying non-resident imputed income tax on form 210. The amount you should be paying depends on a number of variable factors but a Google search on the subject will bring up all the information you need.


----------

